# La Paz Mexico (BCS)



## MandyinJax

Are there any expats on this forum currently living in *La Paz*? I am retiring and relocating to Mexico next year. Originally I had decided on San Miguel de Allende, than I considered San Luis Potosi, Tequisquiapan, Cuernavaca, etc. The list goes on. I finally made a list of the things I love and need in my new environment: 

1. low humidity (I have asthma, Dr says I have to leave FL!)
2. palm trees (I am nuts about palm trees)
3. water! (I need a body of water to feel at home and to swim and play in. I would get itchy in a landlocked community) 

From what I've read about LaPaz, it sounds perfect. Not many expats, low to moderate humidity, WATER, and a beautiful community, with palm trees! 

I will be vacationing in La Paz in September and would like to get an honest perspective of life there from expats. 

Thanks,
MandyinJax


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't know about La Paz, but Mazatlan is just across the gulf and suffers very high heat and humidity in late summer and fall. Most expats try to go elsewhere for that part of the year. Be sure to check your information carefully. I love Mazatlan but have had to eliminate it as a place to live; so we visit in the wintertime instead. At the moment, La Paz is at 59% humidity in the mid 30s C. and it is only April. That's a very hot 95F and it will get worse.
I have respiratory problems, but live rather comfortably at Lake Chapala; inland at 5000 ft. altitude with a very mild climate all year.


----------



## makaloco

Hello Mandy, I moved to La Paz two years ago. It's a wonderful retirement location, at least for me. To address your concerns briefly:

1. Low humidity. Generally it's hard to find a very dry climate near the coast. La Paz is drier than many seaside locations owing to the surrounding desert, but it depends on the wind and fluctuates during the day. In late summer, during tropical storm season, it can get pretty humid. Probably less so than in Jacksonville, but I was there too long ago to remember clearly. The hottest I recall here (last summer) was about 107 F with heat index 120. Coldest 39 F in winter. September is a perfect time for you to come to get an idea for yourself. With asthma, you should also be aware that La Paz can be dusty during high winds.

Yesterday 4/26 according to Weather Underground: High 95, low 62. Humidity high 88, low 19, average 53.

2. You'll see plenty of palms, but not as many as in more tropical locations because many species need a lot of water.

3. Lovely swimming beaches are a 10-30 minute drive from downtown. The malecon (walkway) along La Paz bay is about 5 km long, palm-lined, and wonderful for morning and evening walks. Sunsets can be spectacular!

This is a friendly, enjoyable, laid-back place to live. Just about everything you'd want is available, and medical facilities are very good. Housing can be in town or a few miles out, if you prefer quieter surroundings. Most tourism is eco-tourism, and the tourist zone essentially consists of a few blocks of hotels and restaurants along the bay and a few resort type hotels a bit farther out. We get Mexican vacationers from the mainland as well as foreigners. Night life is minimal, but there is some. There are probably a few thousand expats, most of whom are part-time but some (like me) full time. We're mostly scattered, and in a city of close to 200,000 not at all overwhelming. Most whom I've met are very nice, low-key folks, and you can be as involved or uninvolved as you wish in various activities. La Paz is the state capital and very much a working Mexican town. English isn't widely spoken outside the tourism and real estate scenes, so most expats know or are learning Spanish. Mexican people are family-oriented, friendly, helpful, and fun. I feel safe here as a single woman.

Please feel free to let me know if you have other questions, and good luck!



MandyinJax said:


> Are there any expats on this forum currently living in *La Paz*? I am retiring and relocating to Mexico next year. Originally I had decided on San Miguel de Allende, than I considered San Luis Potosi, Tequisquiapan, Cuernavaca, etc. The list goes on. I finally made a list of the things I love and need in my new environment:
> 
> 1. low humidity (I have asthma, Dr says I have to leave FL!)
> 2. palm trees (I am nuts about palm trees)
> 3. water! (I need a body of water to feel at home and to swim and play in. I would get itchy in a landlocked community)
> 
> From what I've read about LaPaz, it sounds perfect. Not many expats, low to moderate humidity, WATER, and a beautiful community, with palm trees!
> 
> I will be vacationing in La Paz in September and would like to get an honest perspective of life there from expats.
> 
> Thanks,
> MandyinJax


----------



## MandyinJax

Makaloco and RVGringo, thank you for your responses to my request for info about LaPaz. I appreciate the information.


----------



## HolyMole

*Frying-pan hot??*



MandyinJax said:


> Makaloco and RVGringo, thank you for your responses to my request for info about LaPaz. I appreciate the information.


A decade ago we took the bus up to La Paz from San Jose del Cabo during the February Carnival and enjoyed La Paz very much. Stayed at Hotel La Perla along the malecon. Enjoyed the beaches out at Pichilingue, but waves not very big at that location along the coast.... protected by Isla Espiritu, I think.
Anything I've read about La Paz sounds inviting, except the "frying-pan hot" description of weather during the summer. If there is also the kind of excessive humidity that Mazatlan experiences across the Sea of Cortez, I think I'd try and find someplace cooler. 
Have you thought about San Carlos (or nearby Guaymas if you prefer less of a ****** influence) on the mainland? Just as hot in summer....probably hotter...but the humidiity is likely less.


----------



## MandyinJax

HolyMole, 
Thank you for your input about La Paz. I'm getting many comments about the HEAT in the summer but per the Weather Underground it isn't any hotter there than here (FL) with less humidity. My only solution is to vacation there in August, which is usually the hotest month of the year. I can take heat better than cold, but the humidity factor could be a deal breaker! Again thanks a bunch for sharing your experience! 
MandyinJax


----------



## RVGRINGO

Remember that when you 'vacation', someone else is doing all the work, the hotel is probably air conditioned and you will be closer to the beach than when you rent or buy your abode.


----------



## makaloco

I'm not trying to say that it doesn't steam up here, but It's going to feel very different to someone from Florida than it would to someone from Vancouver or Maine.
Today according to Weather Underground:
High 96, low 62. Humidity high 77, low 17, average 39.
Temp was about the same as yesterday, and humidity was lower. Yet it felt warmer because there was less wind. For a few moments I was actually tempted to turn on a fan. ;-)


----------



## RVGRINGO

"High 96, low 62. Humidity high 77......"
Those conditions could be life threatening to someone with respiratory problems. As we age, those problems get progressively worse, from personal experience.


----------



## MandyinJax

*La paz*



makaloco said:


> I'm not trying to say that it doesn't steam up here, but It's going to feel very different to someone from Florida than it would to someone from Vancouver or Maine.
> Today according to Weather Underground:
> High 96, low 62. Humidity high 77, low 17, average 39.
> Temp was about the same as yesterday, and humidity was lower. Yet it felt warmer because there was less wind. For a few moments I was actually tempted to turn on a fan. ;-)


Makaloco, you are too funny! Actually I am sitting in my house in Jacksonville with all the windows open, really nice breeze today and ceiling fans on and I am loving it. 

I am recuperating from pneumonia so I cannot use the air-conditioner as it makes me worse. I lived in Hawaii for awhile, Wailuku, Maui, and we didn't have a/c and never needed it as long as the wind was blowing, which it normally did. 

Thanks again for making me laugh!
Mandy


----------



## MandyinJax

*La paz*



RVGRINGO said:


> "High 96, low 62. Humidity high 77......"
> Those conditions could be life threatening to someone with respiratory problems. As we age, those problems get progressively worse, from personal experience.


Hi RVGRINGO!
Thanks for your concern. I know what you mean as I am recuperating from pneumonia right now, and I thought I had a bad cold. 

My doctor says I have to leave FL because the mold and general dampness is going to kill me. It gets so humid here that opening the door to go outside is like going into a sauna! I simply cannot breath. The kicker is that air conditioning makes me sicker than the humidity as mold thrives in a/c units. Go figure. 

My doctor suggested I relo to anywhere in New Mexico; some parts of AZ; El Paso, TX or go back to California (where I lived for 8 years and was NEVER sick). Basically anywhere dry and warm. 

All of the above are lovely places but none will provide me with the quality of life I desire. I would love to live a beach lifestyle but if that isn't possible, I'll have to look at other cities in MX. I was/am also considering Tequisquiapan as it is near natural springs where I could swim. Not the same as walking on a beach at sunrise or sunset but if it provides a healthier climate for me, so be it. 

I may spend a summer in La Paz and if I am miserable, move on. I am blogging with a woman who lives in her RV and moves throughout Mexico as the climate and her mood changes. That kind of nomadic life might be fun and interesting. Sure would meet a lot of people.

Thanks again for your assistance and concern!

Mandy


----------



## RVGRINGO

AZ, TX, NM; we've tried them all with the RV and found TX the best in the winter but none of them suited us after March. Aside from the weather, none had much quality of life to offer, in our opinion.
Here's a clue about Lake Chapala: There are neither heating nor air conditioning systems in homes here. We have lakefront 'malecons' for those walks and the hot springs are nearby in San Juan Cosala; close enough to ride a bike, if you wish, take the local bus or drive your car. The ocean is four hours away, by car or bus, for a winter break.


----------



## MandyinJax

*Streets of Glass*



RVGRINGO said:


> AZ, TX, NM; we've tried them all with the RV and found TX the best in the winter but none of them suited us after March. Aside from the weather, none had much quality of life to offer, in our opinion.
> Here's a clue about Lake Chapala: There are neither heating nor air conditioning systems in homes here. We have lakefront 'malecons' for those walks and the hot springs are nearby in San Juan Cosala; close enough to ride a bike, if you wish, take the local bus or drive your car. The ocean is four hours away, by car or bus, for a winter break.



RVGRINGO,
I am green at this blogging stuff so what do you mean when you say "PM me"? Where can I read the book you mentioned, Streets of Glass? 

I take it from your comments that you are living in and loving the Lake Chapala area. I have an email acquaintance in Canada who is having a condo built there. This is what I've read on other blogs about Lake Chapala, feel free to comment on what is true and what is just bunk.


 the lake is shrinking due to Mexico City and SMA draining it for drinking water. A couple who bought "lake front property" said there is a farm in their front yard now and the new lake front is 3/4 of a mile away. The can't sell their house because of this.
There is a lot of new construction geared to expats, gated communities, etc. Not to offend anyone, but I wouldn't live in a gated community here. When I get to Mexico I want immersion in the community. I want to be part of Mexico, not separate from it. I don't want to live in an "expat ghetto" as they are called, that's one of the reasons I ruled out SMA. 

That being said, I did give serious consideration to Lake Chappala/Ajijic (may have spelled that wrong). I will Google the area again, I want to be fair, and I want to relo to a good place. 

In the meantime, how to do get a copy of that book? 

Thanks a bunch for all your info! I appreciate it.

Mandy


----------



## makaloco

*Sending a PM (private message)*

Mandy, I had the same question about sending a PM. I found that by clicking on a user's name, then on "contact info", there is an option to send a private message. I just sent you one to test it.

Also I just discovered that if you click on a user's name in the heading of the message, it gives a drop down that includes the option to send a PM.



MandyinJax said:


> RVGRINGO,
> I am green at this blogging stuff so what do you mean when you say "PM me"?


----------



## RVGRINGO

MandyinJax said:


> RVGRINGO,
> 
> ......................... This is what I've read on other blogs about Lake Chapala, feel free to comment on what is true and what is just bunk.
> 
> 
> the lake is shrinking due to Mexico City and SMA draining it for drinking water. A couple who bought "lake front property" said there is a farm in their front yard now and the new lake front is 3/4 of a mile away. The can't sell their house because of this.
> There is a lot of new construction geared to expats, gated communities, etc. Not to offend anyone, but I wouldn't live in a gated community here. When I get to Mexico I want immersion in the community. I want to be part of Mexico, not separate from it. I don't want to live in an "expat ghetto" as they are called, that's one of the reasons I ruled out SMA.
> Mandy


Mexico City and SMA do not obtain water from Lake Chapala. That is completely false. Guadalajara does pipe a percentage of its water from Lake Chapala; less than is lost by seasonal evaporation.
Yes, we do live at Lake Chapala, right in the downtown area of Chapala itself, on about 1/3 acre with lots of greenery in a very large walled in garden setting. Many years ago, the lake was quite low but has recovered quite nicely. The lake is shallow and the lakeshore ebbs and flows in multi-year cycles, depending upon the rainy season's abundance. Real estate sales will ebb and flow with those changes, and with the overall economy. However, the lake now has international AMSUR status and is protected. Weekenders from Guadalajara flock to the shore to enjoy the lakeside malecon (boardwalks), restaurants and other activities. Last weekend, we had an air show. We do not live in a condo, fraccionamiento or other 'gated community' and prefer it that way. However, one should not expect to be absorbed into a Mexican community. It won't happen. You can and will have Mexican friends and neighbors but the family ties that bind them together will, forever, leave you at a bit of a distance. Nevertheless, the experience of being included in many of their events is wonderful.

How to send a PM has already been explained and you should be able to send me a PM with your request.


----------



## MandyinJax

Thank you RvGringo. Your home sounds lovely. I like the part about being in the center of things. As a mother I've done the "suburb thing", ready to be in a more urban environment, within walking distance of stores, restaurants, theaters, etc. I'm not getting any younger, sooner or later I'll have to give up the keys to my car! Can you send me pictures of your house and parts of Chapala that you love so I can see it from your perspective? I will PM you my email address. 

MandyinJax


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'll try to select a few photos from my collection to send to your e-mail when I get your PM.
Another thing that some folks need to consider, as they age, is the altitude. I've had heart attacks in 1999 and 2004 and, even with stents, my energy is limited by that and severe respiratory impairment (COPD). As such, I no longer visit places at higher altitudes than Lake Chapala's 5000 feet above sea level; it is just too difficult for me to breathe in places as high as SMA, Mexico City, Patzcuaro, etc., even though I enjoyed them a few years ago. So, those with any asthma or emphysema should realize that these diseases never get better and they will progressively get worse with time.


----------



## clickforluck

I have a question about La Paz... We are thinking of moving there. We will be down soon looking around. Are there any specific spots the American / Canadian expats hang out??? Restaurants, night spots, beaches, etc? 

How many North American expats are there in La Paz...? Any idea?


----------



## BajaGringo

Last time I checked, La Paz had a population figure around 180,000. The ExPat community is a bit difficult to gauge as those who own/rent property there are a mixture of vacation, full time and part time residents. Friends living there put the number somewhere around 10-15 thousand.

YMMV


----------



## clickforluck

*Still looking for the hang outs*



BajaGringo said:


> Last time I checked, La Paz had a population figure around 180,000. The ExPat community is a bit difficult to gauge as those who own/rent property there are a mixture of vacation, full time and part time residents. Friends living there put the number somewhere around 10-15 thousand.
> 
> YMMV


Still looking for the hangouts where we could chat with some local expats in person. Restaurants, marina, bars etc???


----------



## MandyinJax

Dear Clickforluck,
Makaloco, another member of this forum currently lives in La Paz and loves it. She would be the best source for places to see and things to do in La Paz. We have exchanged emails and if memory serves, there is a small group of expats in La Paz, enough to have people to speak to in English and share experiences etc but not so many that you feel like you never left the US or wherever you're currently living. 

Good luck,
Mandy


----------



## makaloco

No idea how many North American expats live in La Paz, but 10-15K seems awfully high even for all nationalities. I've generally heard "a few thousand" including full-time and part-time residents (not vacationers). Many leave for the summer, so you may find fewer than you expect. I don't know of any particular hangouts, but you might start with places near the marinas, for example the Dock Café and Ciao Molino restaurants at Marina La Paz. There is also a "La Paz Gringos" Yahoo group that could be a source of information or contacts.
lapazgringos : La Paz Gringos
You might also check out this site for cultural events:
Roz in La Paz
I'd be happy to answer any questions I can.


----------



## BajaGringo

The 10-15 thousand number I gave was given to me by folks who live down there and includes expats who own vacation homes as well as full time / part time residents. I believe they were including those who live / own property in the surrounding areas and not just within the city itself.

It could be more or less but you will cross a lot of expats there, whatever be the exact number.


----------



## janicekimball

Hi--I live and have a gallery and weaving studios on Lake Chapala and love it. I have been here 12 years, the construction of my house is complete and there is nothing left to do on it. I have explored and re-explored all of the wonderful experiences lakeside has to offer. I am not able to "vacation, as my health and money is quite limited. I would miss the writing group and the Unitarian Fellowship, but I am very good at new beginnings. I am bored.

La Paz seems to offer a different package, but hopefully as wonderful as this place has been for me. I wonder, how would I get my looms there. Where would i find a commercial space to live, work and open a gallery at a cheap price? What is the best option for getting there from Detroit?
{my son need to periodically visit me.} Would I have to run air conditioning year around?


----------



## makaloco

I live in La Paz but can't offer much information about your specific questions. There is a writers' group, but I don't have any details about it, nor do I know anything about commercial space. Not much good, am I? You really need to visit to get a feel for the town and people. I think it's wonderful place to live, but it's probably not for everyone.

I do visit my family in Ohio twice a year. La Paz has a lovely little airport close to town, with flights to the mainland for international connections. There may even be direct flights from Detroit to Mexico City (MEX), Guadalajara (GDL), or San José del Cabo (SJD). MEX and GDL have daily flights to La Paz, and SJD is about three and a half hours by bus from La Paz. The buses are inexpensive and nice.

Nobody runs AC year around, at least not unless they're filthy rich! I don't even have it, but I do have a pool and lots of fans. Our climate is desert/coastal, with bright sun, little rainfall, and extreme highs and lows. It was 68F this morning when I woke up, and today's high is supposed to be 107F. But humidity is usually low except during tropical storms (generally mid-August through mid-October). Winter daytime highs are 70s-low 80s with nighttime lows in the 40s or 50s, though we've had upper 30s.

Since you're interested in opening a gallery, you might also wish to check out Todos Santos, about an hour from La Paz on the Pacific side. It's an arts center of sorts, as well as a "Pueblo Magico". Summer temps are somewhat cooler there as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Peacemaker526

*Exploring BCS*

Greetings, 

My wife and I are looking for an affordable beachside resort that is also all inclusive. Does this exist there in La Paz/Loreto? Can anyone make some recommendations? We plan on visiting within the next 2 weeks before she returns to her job as an elementary school teacher.

Regards, Dennis


----------



## makaloco

Hi Dennis, what exactly do you mean by "all inclusive" ... like a Club Med or something? I don't know that we have anything like that here in La Paz, although most hotels can help book fishing, kayaking, diving, or island trips. There are resort-type hotels with beach access if that's mainly what you want. Have you looked on Trip Advisor or any travel sites?


----------



## Peacemaker526

*All inclusive meal plans*

Thanks for replying! In San Jose Del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas there are resorts that have all you can eat and drink for a set fee. Also we were hoping for a beach front resort so we could walk straight from the beach to the hotel and vice versa.

Thanks again, Dennis


----------



## makaloco

Sorry, but I haven't heard of anything with food/drinks included (other than breakfast). Doesn't mean that it doesn't exist, but I don't see anything on Trip Advisor, either. La Concha claims to be the only beachfront resort and may be closest to what you want:
La Concha Beach Resort, the only beach located hotel in La Paz
I've heard good things about Hotel Marina:
Hotel in Mexico, Baja California | Marina Hotel in Mexico (La Paz) - Baja
There's CostaBaja, but it's undergoing renovations:
CostaBaja Resort and Spa | La Paz, Mexico
Wish I could be more helpful! La Paz is wonderful but very different from Los Cabos, with less resort-type development. Most visitors come for fishing and ecotourism. Beaches are very nice but public. Several downtown hotels are right across the street from the bay. Swimming isn't recommended there (though some folks do it), but there's a lovely 5 km Malecon for sunset walks along the coast. Hope you enjoy your stay, regardless.


----------



## TundraGreen

clickforluck said:


> Still looking for the hangouts where we could chat with some local expats in person. Restaurants, marina, bars etc???


There are quite a few cruisers (live aboard sailboat people/families) and former cruisers in La Paz. Marina de la Paz is just behond the east end of the malecon. There is a one room building call Club Crucero with a coffee machine and a big English language library. There are frequently English speaking sailors hanging out there including some people who have settled in La Paz. It would be a good place to talk to people about the area.


----------



## makaloco

Another would be Tailhunter on the north end of the Malecon. It's a very welcoming place, with nice folks, good food and drinks, live music (blues, oldies) Sundays and Tuesdays, I think.

Edit ... I hasten to add that Tailhunter is about fishing, not ... uh, you know!
La Paz sportfishing, diving and adventure tours for Baja California Sur, your Mexico vacation specialists.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> You can and will have Mexican friends and neighbors but the family ties that bind them together will, forever, leave you at a bit of a distance.


I agree with RVGringo that someone from the US or Canada will always standout as a foreigner in Mexico. However, your experience as a foreigner will likely be quite different depending on whether you live in a community with a high percentage of foreigners, like Chapala/Ajijic as opposed to living in a neighborhood where you are the only foreigner and no one speaks English. The choice of which is better is entirely a personal decision.

I live in an old neighborhood in Guadalajara. I visited Ajijic for a party last Spring and it felt like a different country. You heard English being spoken on the street and in the shops.


----------



## TundraGreen

janicekimball said:


> La Paz seems to offer a different package, but hopefully as wonderful as this place has been for me. I wonder, how would I get my looms there.


You can hire a truck and driver quite cheaply in Mexico. There is a ferry from Mazatlan to La Paz. I don't know, but I would assume it is a car ferry. I suspect it wouldn't be difficult to hire a truck to drive you and your looms to La Paz.


----------



## TundraGreen

TundraGreen said:


> There are quite a few cruisers (live aboard sailboat people/families) and former cruisers in La Paz. Marina de la Paz is just behond the east end of the malecon. There is a one room building call Club Crucero with a coffee machine and a big English language library. There are frequently English speaking sailors hanging out there including some people who have settled in La Paz. It would be a good place to talk to people about the area.


Correction. Marina de La Paz is at the west end of the malecon.


----------



## Voyage

*Temperature averages*



MandyinJax said:


> Are there any expats on this forum currently living in *La Paz*? I am retiring and relocating to Mexico next year. Originally I had decided on San Miguel de Allende, than I considered San Luis Potosi, Tequisquiapan, Cuernavaca, etc. The list goes on. I finally made a list of the things I love and need in my new environment:
> 
> 1. low humidity (I have asthma, Dr says I have to leave FL!)
> 2. palm trees (I am nuts about palm trees)
> 3. water! (I need a body of water to feel at home and to swim and play in. I would get itchy in a landlocked community)
> 
> From what I've read about LaPaz, it sounds perfect. Not many expats, low to moderate humidity, WATER, and a beautiful community, with palm trees!
> 
> I will be vacationing in La Paz in September and would like to get an honest perspective of life there from expats.
> 
> Thanks,
> MandyinJax


A lot of responders to you have given you the temperature today. Nice, but not too helpful. Check sites online that shows the avg temps by month.

Also from Wikipedia: La Paz has an arid climate. The climate of La Paz is typically dry, warm and sunny with a year around average of between 23C-25C(75F-77F). Summer months (July-September) are often in the 30C’s(90F's) and can be humid.

Let me know what you do. I am looking to retire to a Mexican location where the summer temps are not too uncomfortable. I found you by checking the La Paz forum. La Paz is certainly a candidate for relocation.

Good luck.


----------



## HolyMole

Voyage said:


> A lot of responders to you have given you the temperature today. Nice, but not too helpful. Check sites online that shows the avg temps by month.
> 
> Also from Wikipedia: La Paz has an arid climate. The climate of La Paz is typically dry, warm and sunny with a year around average of between 23C-25C(75F-77F). Summer months (July-September) are often in the 30C’s(90F's) and can be humid.
> 
> Let me know what you do. I am looking to retire to a Mexican location where the summer temps are not too uncomfortable. I found you by checking the La Paz forum. La Paz is certainly a candidate for relocation.
> 
> Good luck.


Any idea on general living costs in La Paz? A difficult question to answer, I realize, but we often read about Baja being much more expensive than the mainland. That may refer primarily to prices for vacationers/tourists - and may be restricted to the Los Cabos area, rather than the entire peninsula.

As much as we enjoyed our short time in La Paz a few years ago, I think residing there fulltime and being so far, in terms of time and money, from the mainland and its attractions, might become a problem. 
That being said, I don't accept the oft-heard complaint that "Baja isn't the real Mexico", which is like saying that New Orleans or Omaha isn't the real USA.


----------



## makaloco

Many generalizations about "Baja" refer to the northern part of the peninsula, near the US, where prices reflect the border economy. Gasoline, for example, is higher there than it is here in La Paz. I've never lived on the mainland, but one thing to consider is that IVA here is only 11%. When you think of everything you pay IVA on, the difference can add up. Utilities are probably about the same ... we deal with CFE and Telmex, like the rest of the country. Imported items tend to be pricey, but I'd imagine that's true on the mainland as well. Labor-wise, we're in the highest bracket of minimum wage (same as the DF). I could give you a better idea for specific items.


----------



## RVGRINGO

OK, since many expats are relocating; some because of recent INM issues and Aduana issues regarding cars, could we hear from the La Paz contingent?
Have any of the posters made the move yeat?
Are those of you who have responded still there?


----------



## makaloco

By "still here", do you mean on ExpatForum or in La Paz? Both true in my case. I'm in my last year of Inmigrante (Refrendo 4) and will apply for Permanente in late October. INM told me I won't need to show proof of finances, but I'll have documentation ready anyhow. My car is registered in BCS, so that's a non-issue for me. I don't know of anyone who is planning to relocate because of the new regulations.


----------



## chicois8

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, since many expats are relocating; some because of recent INM issues and Aduana issues regarding cars, could we hear from the La Paz contingent?
> Have any of the posters made the move yeat?
> Are those of you who have responded still there?


Ringo, why not start a new thread instead of hitching to a 3 year old one?


----------



## RVGRINGO

makaloco said:


> By "still here", do you mean on ExpatForum or in La Paz? Both true in my case. I'm in my last year of Inmigrante (Refrendo 4) and will apply for Permanente in late October. INM told me I won't need to show proof of finances, but I'll have documentation ready anyhow. My car is registered in BCS, so that's a non-issue for me. I don't know of anyone who is planning to relocate because of the new regulations.


Either way, and glad to hear that you are still in La Paz. I keep looking at La Paz and wondering if it might be workable for us in the future; assuming we were to sell here in Chapala.


----------



## makaloco

Well, if you decide to visit or have any questions, please let me know and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Many thanks for that response. We have never been to La Paz, but have always found it an interesting place. Maybe we will fly over one day; right after winning the lotto.


----------



## chicois8

RVGRINGO said:


> Many thanks for that response. We have never been to La Paz, but have always found it an interesting place. Maybe we will fly over one day; right after winning the lotto.




odds are you will never visit La Paz.LOL


----------



## gwizzzzz

How about the pacific coast of Baja less humid and hot than the sea of cortez side have a look at todos santos


----------

